# Sticky  Breitling Colt Chronograph A73350 - Movement replacemente: ETA 251.232 to 251.264BE



## ariel340

The movement on my Colt Chronograph A73350 is damaged beyond repair (some circuits not working anymore). But the original 251.232 movement has been discontinued by ETA. I wonder if the current ETA 251.264BE is a good direct replacement for the original movement.?











Thank you.


----------



## BundyBear

I am not an expert here but looking at the layout of the ETA 251.264BE, I don't think it is a direct swap for the 251.232. Besides the diameter of the two movements, 30mm, you need to know the thickness, the distances between the hands/sub-dials and the position of the date window - and what bothers me the most is the position of the date window. The thickness of the pinions for the hands also determine if you can fit the original hands onto the new movement.

Long way of saying this but I think your best bet is to go back to a Breitling service centre and ask for a quote to replace the movement. There are some videos of people doing DIY circuit board replacements but that is assuming that you are handy with working with electronics.


----------



## Nokie

BundyBear said:


> your best bet is to go back to a Breitling service centre and ask for a quote to replace the movement.


Totally agree with BB. I think that is your only realistic option, IMHO.

Good luck.


----------



## ariel340

I ordered that part before opening this thread, I'm waiting for it. Then I'll bring it to my watchmaker. We'll see if it is a hit or a big fail.


----------



## ariel340

UPDATE: the movement transplant was a success! The new ETA 251.264 fits perfectly on my A73350. The watchmaker only had to change the calendar ring and use the one from the original movement just to make it fit better on the date window, other than that, no issues at all. The reset is SUPER FAST.


----------



## rsittner

ariel340 said:


> UPDATE: the movement transplant was a success! The new ETA 251.264 fits perfectly on my A73350. The watchmaker only had to change the calendar ring and use the one from the original movement just to make it fit better on the date display, other than that, no issues at all. The reset is SUPER FAST.


That is GREAT news! Thank you for letting us know. Now the only thing missing are pictures. And as the unwritten rules state - "if there are no pictures, it didn't happen"! 

Randy


----------



## Benjaz4

glad everything worked out! and I agree^^^ would love to see some before and after pics!


----------



## ariel340

My Belittling A73350 with ETA 251.264BE movement (with .232 calendar dial). (Original ETA 251.232 on the right)








Damaged ETA 251.232, with .264 calendar dial








Rear side of damaged ETA 251.232


----------



## rsittner

Excellent! Thanks for posting the pictures, *ariel340! *Enjoy your "new" Colt!

Randy


----------



## ariel340

I sent my Colt chrono to the watchmaker for cleaning and here are pics of the new ETA 251.264BE movement in it, as requested...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Lovin' it and made this thread a "sticky" for future reference...


----------



## Robertus

Could you put your hands on a Precidrive version of the movement? (That is thermo-compensated and so near to the COSC Breitling movement.) Enjoy your Colt Chrono!
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## drdas007

Off topic (sorta) question. Do all Breitling quartz movements have that "cover" (idk what to call it) which obscures the movement and battery?


----------



## stevepow

Wow - that is good to know - I have a couple of Colts - love the big minute counter on the chrono.


----------



## nicosuave1

would this work for an M1 avenger I wonder, it must? I wonder what breitling would do if you sent in an avenger M1 for repair and the original movement is discontinued??


----------



## jingerman

ariel340 said:


> UPDATE: the movement transplant was a success! The new ETA 251.264 fits perfectly on my A73350. The watchmaker only had to change the calendar ring and use the one from the original movement just to make it fit better on the date window, other than that, no issues at all. The reset is SUPER FAST.


Congrats on the reset! Live long and prosper for your Colt


----------

